# Met Up With A (Not So) Old Friend



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 2, 2008)

After helping a friend try to learn how to throw a baitcaster for what seemed like a really long time, I headed up the hill to the lily padded swampy pond. I had a new Spro frog tied on. The only hit I got was from the same bass I caught not too long ago. I used the frog yesterday some and caught one little bass and missed 5 more. I opened the hooks up a little more, and that is what it needed to hook some fish.

Less than a month ago:










Today:
(Held out from my body)









Held closer to my body





Hooked in the exact same spot as my PB (both on a frog). Also for esquired, this was a barefoot bass.





The distinguishing feature from all other bass: a double first spine on its dorsal fin.





Sorry for all of the pictures and the fact that they are cell phone pictures. I have two blurry pictures from a better camera. My friend couldn't hold it still :roll:


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2008)

Killer report! Great title! :beer:


----------



## captclay (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 2, 2008)

Barefoot bass rock!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 2, 2008)

:lol: looken good :lol:


----------



## shizzy (Jul 2, 2008)

Great fish (again) and outstanding report/pics as usual. WTG.


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 2, 2008)

Great looking fish!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 3, 2008)

Outstanding catch! 8)


----------



## kemical (Jul 3, 2008)

look at that beautiful PIG!!! ooohhh weeee!!!


----------



## phased (Jul 3, 2008)

Great catch!


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 3, 2008)

As usual very nice bass =D> =D> does opening up hooks help your hookup ratio on all top water baits? So far im about 1 for about 15 on my pop-r.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 3, 2008)

great fish and report. You're pretty observant to notice the dual rayed dorsal thing.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome fish FishinsMyLife. I love catching the same fish. It just goes to show you how awesome catch and release is when you handle fish well. It is also cool to see that you could fool that biggun twice in such a short time. Face it fish are dumb, humans just overthink fishing. 

I like those bronzeye frogs alot, but the hookup ratio is low due to the harder plastic body. You may want to check out a reactions innovations swamp donkey. They have upturned gammy hooks and a much softer body. They have become my favorite frog after using the spro side by side for over a year. 

BassAddict, you may want to switch out the hooks on you pop-r. A new set of good hooks will increase hookup incredible. Dave and I barely even set the hook when we are fishing poppers.


----------



## Zum (Jul 3, 2008)

He wanted that frog bad...nice fish


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 3, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> BassAddict, you may want to switch out the hooks on you pop-r. A new set of good hooks will increase hookup incredible. Dave and I barely even set the hook when we are fishing poppers.




I know Dave aleady read me the riot act about changeing hooks, problem is I cant find the teaser trailer hooks around here. Think i should use just plain ole gammi treble hooks or should I spend the cash and mail order the teaser treble hook?


----------



## Jim (Jul 3, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> jkbirocz said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict, you may want to switch out the hooks on you pop-r. A new set of good hooks will increase hookup incredible. Dave and I barely even set the hook when we are fishing poppers.
> ...



I'll send you one or two custom tied ones.....What color is the popper?


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 3, 2008)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > jkbirocz said:
> ...



Thanks Jim!! Im using the 3" black/silver one


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 3, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> ...You may want to check out a reactions innovations swamp donkey...



One is on the way along with a couple swimbaits :mrgreen:


----------



## slim357 (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice, just keep catchin him and letting him go.


----------

